# Peavey 5150 + Mesa Dual Recto VS Diezel Herbert



## Guitarholic (Jun 18, 2007)

I´m looking on your opinion on this matter.

I want a really huge Metal sound for my next recording like Nevermore/Scar Symmetry/Arch Enemy


Even though I´m tempted to buy a Diezel Herbert just cuz it´s one of the most flexibel heads out there, I´m thinking about buying a Mesa Dual Recto (from ´92) and a Peavey 5150. Buying both amps would still be a lot cheaper then buying the Herbert.

The other idea I had was buying an Engl E670 SE with a Mesa Recto Recording Preamp for the "5th channel" on the Engl head which would be really really cool too.

I appreciate ur help


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)

Go for the Dual Recto + 5150. It will absolutely, positively, fucking SLAY.

The bands you have named were produced by Andy Sneap and he is well known for his love for both amps - and to my knowledge he has not ever used a Diezel Herbert. The Herbert _is_ great - I've played several - but a Dual Rectifier and a 5150 is _way_ better.

What do you have to record them with? This could be were you fall.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, if I´d buy the Recto+5150 the rack will contain a TC G-System, a BBE362, and a Rackdrawer with a Maxon OD808 and a Boss NS-2.

For guitars I use an Ibanez Universe and a Caparison Dellinger 7 (with Lundgren M7 pickups)

and Mesa 4x12" Recto Cabs

The thing that really gets me into thinking is the simplicity of a Herbert rack. 
It´d just be the Herbert, a T.C. GMajor and BBE362. 

And I think it might be more flexibel then the Recto+5150 idea...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 18, 2007)

+1 on the SE


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 18, 2007)

Possibly look into the VH4, it's a bit cheaper as well, and may suit you better


----------



## Regor (Jun 18, 2007)

Seriously. If you have the money for a Herbert, check out an H&K TriAmp MkII. It blows the Herbert away. 3 channels, 2 gains per channel (so in essence, 6 channels), all sound different. MIDI Controllable, programmable FX Loop (series or parallel). This amp is the best thing out there IMO.


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2007)

Regor said:


> Seriously. If you have the money for a Herbert, check out an H&K TriAmp MkII. It blows the Herbert away. 3 channels, 2 gains per channel (so in essence, 6 channels), all sound different. MIDI Controllable, programmable FX Loop (series or parallel). This amp is the best thing out there IMO.



 Rog, there's no perfect amp for everyone - I fucking love my Nomad, but no way in hell would I suggest it for a guy going after the Andy Sneap sound. Ditto here.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 18, 2007)

recto and 5150 will get you really close to that sneap sound. i was playing some arch enemy riffs on my friends tremoverb, its a hair different than the solo heads but it has that low mid snarl to it that just sounds huge for the single note stuff on the low B.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2007)

Buy the Recto and 5150.

Then give me the Vetta II.


----------



## DeL07 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd get the Recto and 5150 and get a high quality rack EQ and you'll be in tone heaven!


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 18, 2007)

5150 and mesa hands down. You will get a fuller tone from 2 amps if you double your riffs using an amp for each take. Sounds way better than doubling one tone of the same amp. Drew, have i made any punctuation or spelling mistakes in this post?


----------



## encasedmetal (Jun 18, 2007)

if you really knew your andy sneap- you would know that no matter what amp YOU use- he always reamps with Krankensteins- which they suck, I recently dropped my endorsement with them-like everyone else with a brain. Get the ENGL, you can't go wrong- besides Mettalica uses Diezel, and you heard St. Anger right? arch enemy did play krank, but now play randall. Mesa's are buzzy, the H&K mkII is muddy but middy and heavy as fuck- probably awesome with a sonic max. check out rivera-knucklehead tre, or pretty much any VHT.


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> 5150 and mesa hands down. You will get a fuller tone from 2 amps if you double your riffs using an amp for each take. Sounds way better than doubling one tone of the same amp. Drew, have i made any punctuation or spelling mistakes in this post?



1.) It's considered in poor grammatical form to start a sentence with a number - while it's not technically wrong, opening with "Go with the 5150..." would be the preferable opening. 
2.) Mesa, as a proper noun, should be capitalized.
3.) There should be a comma after "Mesa." 
4.) It is incorrect to use a numeral as a modifier - you should write out "two" rather than "2."
5.) For clarity, I'd have done "a different amp for each take," but that's more of a content issue than a syntax one. 
6.) You're missing an "It" before "Sounds" - dropping the pronoun and leaving it as implied _is_ acceptable as a conversational colloqialism. However, if you're going for grammatical accuracy, which I assume you are based upon your final sentence, it's incorrect. 
7.) "from the same amp," not "of the same amp." 
8.) "I" should have been capitalized.

Something like this: 



corrected version said:


> Go with the 5150 and Mesa, hands down. You will get a fuller tone from two amps if you double your riffs using a different amp for each take. It sounds way better than doubling one tone from the same amp. Drew, have I made any punctuation or spelling mistakes in this post?



Now, for style points, you rely entirely on simple sentence structures here, and I think it would flow a little better if you combined a few of them into a compound sentence. I would have written it more like this: 

"I'd go with the 5150 and the Mesa, hands down. You'll get a fuller tone by doubling your riffs with two different amps than you would if you simply doubled one tone from the same amp. Drew, have I made any punctuation or spelling mistakes in this post?" 

Actually, scratch that last sentence - I'd know better.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 18, 2007)

VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT VHT 

Anyways the 5150 and Dual Rec are both great amps. If you like Scar Symmetry thats an ENGL Fireball. I like all those amps in question a lot, but if you're looking for one mega amp, the VHT Pittbull UL slays Diezels IMO. The posters above are correct though, 5150s and Mesas always do blend well. That said everyone does that, if you're looking for something different I wouldn't recommend it but it's definitely a safe way to go


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 18, 2007)

If you're still considering a Mesa Recording Pre, let me know. A friend of mine is thinking of selling his.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 18, 2007)

encasedmetal said:


> if you really knew your andy sneap- you would know that no matter what amp YOU use- he always reamps with Krankensteins- which they suck,



Yeah, Andy uses the Krankenstein a lot these days, but not always. He still uses his trusty 5150 and Rectifier heads from time to time. 

For somebody who is after the Andy Sneap+7-string guitars-tone, I would go with the Rectifier and the 5150.

My all time favourite guitar tone is on Nevermore's Dead Heart in a Dead World, which was: a custom 7-string guitar - Tubescreamer - Mesa Rectifier. But well, a big part of the tone comes from Jeff Loomis' fingers 

Oh, but I have to add that I have never tried a Diezel, so I can't comment about it.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)

encasedmetal said:


> if you really knew your andy sneap- you would know that no matter what amp YOU use- he always reamps with Krankensteins- which they suck, I recently dropped my endorsement with them-like everyone else with a brain. Get the ENGL, you can't go wrong- besides Mettalica uses Diezel, and you heard St. Anger right? arch enemy did play krank, but now play randall. Mesa's are buzzy, the H&K mkII is muddy but middy and heavy as fuck- probably awesome with a sonic max. check out rivera-knucklehead tre, or pretty much any VHT.



Mesa's are 'buzzy'? How? 

Everything you have mentioned there seems personal opinion.

If YOU really knew your Andy Sneap you would know that for all the bands named by the original poster use 5150's and Recto's as a core part of their tone, and that Sneap really only started using the Kranks recently, and even then, while he does love them, not excessively.



encasedmetal said:


> Krankensteins- which they suck, I recently dropped my endorsement with them-like everyone else with a brain.



I dont think you have been around here much but I'd stay away from ANY comments about Krank ruling or sucking for the time being. 

Your recommendations for K&K, Rivera and VHT all seem spot on, though.  +1


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 18, 2007)

here are my two cents. as a rule of thumb "sound wise" two heads are better than one, but the simplicity of a single amplifier is shall i say en"light"ening. for recording purposes bring two amps, go to a studio that has multiple amps to choose from.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 18, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


> The other idea I had was buying an Engl E670 SE with a Mesa Recto Recording Preamp for the "5th channel" on the Engl head which would be really really cool too.



I wholeheartedly agree with this course of action.


----------



## encasedmetal (Jun 18, 2007)

well, does anyone in fact like Krank here? why? and yes those are my opinions- but as everyone is doing, just trying to answer from my (vast) experience, to help the dude out. By the way I do find mesa's to be very buzzy, there seems to be a clarity missing, that higher end amps aren't. Unless at higher volumes, I feel that Mesa's are buzzy, not gainy and full sounding. A good tube amp should not have to be played at "11" to sound awesome. However, cannibal corpse never cease to amaze me with they're live tone (two channel mesa's).


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) It's considered in poor grammatical form to start a sentence with a number - while it's not technically wrong, opening with "Go with the 5150..." would be the preferable opening.
> 2.) Mesa, as a proper noun, should be capitalized.
> 3.) There should be a comma after "Mesa."
> 4.) It is incorrect to use a numeral as a modifier - you should write out "two" rather than "2."
> ...



Of course there are gramatical errors drew, I wasn't serious about checking it. Most forum replies on web boards are gramatically incorrect, but back to the topic. Def go with 2 amps rather than 1. The 5150 and mesa have been used on many praised metal albums, because they sound good and are road worthy. Although the 5150 generally has one tone, the mesa has a few, so you really get 3 or more different tones to mix for your sound.

Or, get the boutique amp, but you'll be limited to prolly one tone, (not that i know much about that amp.) OR get it and borrow a friends amp for a second tone. I'm sure you're friends with other guitar players. You can also probably rent a second amp from a music store or rehearsal studio.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jun 19, 2007)

Run a dual rectifier and a stilleto in a chain, done.


----------



## Lozek (Jun 19, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Possibly look into the VH4, it's a bit cheaper as well, and may suit you better



Yep, I've sat and A/B'd the Herbert and the VH4 with J (Diezel UK rep) and for faster more thrashy playing, the VH4 works much better. The Herbert is a monster on more simple Nu-Metally style playing, but doesn't seem to have the clarity for faster playing that the VH4 has.

But yeah, I would go with a spread of decent amps if you want to build a tone that is 'you'. Save the same amount of cash that you would to buy a Diezel, buy both amps and whole bunch of high quality tubes & a Tube screamer or two, and you'll be in business. Decent recorded sound is all about texture, two examples:

Carcass - Heartwork, there's a Marshall 25w practice combo layered in there.

Chuck Shuldiner, wanna know where his 'sound' came from? A Gallien-Krueger 1x10 bass combo owned by his road manager!!!!!!


----------



## loktide (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) It's considered in poor grammatical form to start a sentence with a number - while it's not technically wrong, opening with "Go with the 5150..." would be the preferable opening.
> 2.) Mesa, as a proper noun, should be capitalized.
> 3.) There should be a comma after "Mesa."
> 4.) It is incorrect to use a numeral as a modifier - you should write out "two" rather than "2."
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 19, 2007)

SevenDeadly said:


> Run a dual rectifier and a stilleto in a chain, done.



Devin Townsend has me GASing for that setup.


 Drew, you're a smart ass.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 19, 2007)

Well...I´m left with two choices now:

1. Engl E670 + Mesa Recto Preamp

and 

2. Peavey 5150 (old one, block letters), Mesa Dual Recto (1992, one of the first ones that made it too Germany #480 actually), Engl Fireball. If I do it this way I´ll keep my Line 6 Vetta. If I´m gonna do it the Engl SE+ Recto Preamp way I´ll have to sell it.


That´s how far I could get with the money I saved. I saved about 3200 Euros.

...or do u think I should go with the Krank Krankenstein to get that Nevermore/Andy Sneap tone?

As far as I know Jeff used a Mesa Recto Rack and a Krankenstein head to get that huge on TGE. Both amps were boosted by a Maxon OD820.

The tone I´m looking for is a mix of the Nevermore TGE and Scar Symmetry PBP


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2007)

encasedmetal said:


> well, does anyone in fact like Krank here? why? and yes those are my opinions- but as everyone is doing, just trying to answer from my (vast) experience, to help the dude out. By the way I do find mesa's to be very buzzy, there seems to be a clarity missing, that higher end amps aren't. Unless at higher volumes, I feel that Mesa's are buzzy, not gainy and full sounding. A good tube amp should not have to be played at "11" to sound awesome. However, cannibal corpse never cease to amaze me with they're live tone (two channel mesa's).



It's probably the way you're setting it - a Dual Rectifier, properly dialed in, can be a VERY clear sounding amp. It's just most people have a bad habit of setting it up in "Modern" mode of Channel 3 like they would dial in any other high gain amp, and it's really not voiced to work that way. 

I'm not exactly a massive fan of the Recto tone - for what I do it doesn't really work - but I've played them enough to attribute any concerns about buzziness and muddiness to either personal taste, seriously old tubes, user error, or all of the above.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> It's probably the way you're setting it - a Dual Rectifier, properly dialed in, can be a VERY clear sounding amp. It's just most people have a bad habit of setting it up in "Modern" mode of Channel 3 like they would dial in any other high gain amp, and it's really not voiced to work that way.
> 
> I'm not exactly a massive fan of the Recto tone - for what I do it doesn't really work - but I've played them enough to attribute any concerns about buzziness and muddiness to either personal taste, seriously old tubes, user error, or all of the above.



 Mesas do have that slight "tearing paper" sound to the high end, but I usually don't think of a properly tweaked one as "buzzy". However, if that's what you're getting, a TungSol reissue in V1 will clear that right up - it smooths off the harshness of the high end with the stock tubes.

I suspect the stock tubes sounded better for me because I don't use V30s - the amps I've played in the stores are definitely more harsh on the top end through the stock Mesa cabs...


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) It's considered in poor grammatical form to start a sentence with a number - while it's not technically wrong, opening with "Go with the 5150..." would be the preferable opening.
> 2.) Mesa, as a proper noun, should be capitalized.
> 3.) There should be a comma after "Mesa."
> 4.) It is incorrect to use a numeral as a modifier - you should write out "two" rather than "2."
> ...




Wow, that was like watching my mom correct my English papers in 6th grade.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 19, 2007)

The E670 is basically 6 channels and the different channels/voicings are footswitchable so there should be no need for another amp if you get one of those.


----------



## Regor (Jun 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Rog, there's no perfect amp for everyone - I fucking love my Nomad, but no way in hell would I suggest it for a guy going after the Andy Sneap sound. Ditto here.



He said he wanted versatility. A 6 channel, MIDI controlled amp is pretty flexible IMO. That's why I suggested it.



encasedmetal said:


> the H&K mkII is muddy but middy and heavy as fuck- probably awesome with a sonic max.



Are you crazy?? Muddy?? I don't know what to tell you, except maybe try using a better cab with speakers. Cuz it sounds damn articulate and clear to me.


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2007)

Regor said:


> He said he wanted versatility. A 6 channel, MIDI controlled amp is pretty flexible IMO. That's why I suggested it.



 No he didn't...



Guitarholic said:


> I want a really huge Metal sound for my next recording like Nevermore/Scar Symmetry/Arch Enemy


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I suspect the stock tubes sounded better for me because I don't use V30s - the amps I've played in the stores are definitely more harsh on the top end through the stock Mesa cabs...





You're never going to hear the end of this from Mike and I, either. The V30 does Rectos such a regrettable injustice. I hated Rectos for years, until I scored a Tremoverb in a pawn shop and plugged it into my C90 2x12 cab. I call that sound peanut butter and jelly, because they go so well together.


----------



## Regor (Jun 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> No he didn't...





Guitarholic said:


> The thing that really gets me into thinking is the simplicity of a Herbert rack.
> It´d just be the Herbert, a T.C. GMajor and BBE362.
> 
> And I think it might be more flexibel then the Recto+5150 idea...



What's this imply to you Drew?


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2007)

That he likes the Recto and 5150 tone that Andy Sneap relies on?  

Regor, I don't even pimp the _Nomad_ for every application, dude. There's a difference between liking an amp and thinking it's the only amp everyone should buy and getting your feathers ruffled when someone says they don't like it. Ease up a little, dude.


----------



## Regor (Jun 20, 2007)

No, it's not that at all Drew. He stated that he thought getting the Herbert would be more flexible than a Recto and 5150. I simply supplied my opinion on a better alternative to the Herbert, considering I've played both.


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2007)

I've played a TriAmp, Roger - a buddy of mine from college owns one, unless he's sold it since last we talked. It may have six preamp modes, dude, but it doesn't sound anything like either a 5150 OR a Recto, which was sort of my point.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 21, 2007)

Get the Mesa/5150 combo. It will sound amazing. I haven't heard too much that Sneap has produced, but you can't lose with that setup. And after you're done recording, you'll have the most brutal live rig ever.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 21, 2007)

FYI, I've changed my opinion. Go with something non-Mesa/5150. You'll get a more distinct sound.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 21, 2007)

How about running an ENGL and a Mesa?

Perhaps a Fireball and a Dual Rec would mix well? Or, Hate Eternal used Powerballs and Framus Cobras and sounded HUGE
Behemoth used an Uberschall and a Roadster and their guitars sounded pretty thick and crushing
JSX perhaps? Chris Amott used one on Doomsday Machine I think...


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

Well guys...

THANX for your help!!! You´ve been great and I looked into all the other alternatives you gave me (especially the Engl E670 and the H&K TriAmp MkII).

So this is what I´m gonna use in the studio now:

1. Customized (by Peter Diezel) Diezel Herbert (my new amp...after long consideration and testing other amps).
This post really got me into thinking. So I had a nice long chat with Peter Stapfer and Peter Diezel: "Yep, I've sat and A/B'd the Herbert and the VH4 with J (Diezel UK rep) and for faster more thrashy playing, the VH4 works much better. The Herbert is a monster on more simple Nu-Metally style playing, but doesn't seem to have the clarity for faster playing that the VH4 has." 
That´s why I´m getting my Herbert customized. Just different tubes and a little tweaking (don´t ask what Peter is doing, I got no clue...).
2. Mesa Rectifier Rack (owned by the studio)
3. Engl Powerball (borrowed from a friend)

to boost my signal I´m gonna use my beloved Maxon OD808. 

 

I think it´s gonna kill everything in its way  

I just hope that my custom 7string is ready before the recording session in September starts. We´ll see...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2007)

So, what is Peter doing?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 21, 2007)

ya lucky bastard


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> So, what is Peter doing?



 

call him...ask him...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


> call him...ask him...



I'm only kidding man.

Though I do demand a picstory when you get it


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ya lucky bastard



 that´s the one advantage you have when you live in Germany.
A lot of the companies you suggested are German (Diezel, Engl, Framus,
Hughes & Kettner).  

Even though I´m only half German...ha. Anyways, who cares about that...



Zepp88 said:


> I'm only kidding man.
> 
> Though I do demand a picstory when you get it



Sure, no problem. You gotta have a little patience though, cuz I´ll be in Taiwan until mid August. But my Herbert is going to wait for me at home. Aw...that´s gonna be better than Christmas.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2007)

That setup should produce an awesome sound. Correct me if I'm wrong, but can't the Herbert run multiple tube types at the same time? I seem to remember reading you can mix and match them as long as each pair is matched. It'd be very cool to run a pair of EL34's, a pair of 6L6's and a pair of KT88's for instance.

Edit: You can, I just checked the manual.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That setup should produce an awesome sound. Correct me if I'm wrong, but can't the Herbert run multiple tube types at the same time? I seem to remember reading you can mix and match them as long as each pair is matched. It'd be very cool to run a pair of EL34's, a pair of 6L6's and a pair of KT88's for instance.
> 
> Edit: You can, I just checked the manual.



You remember correctly! Peter is going to check different configurations for me and tell me what´s best for my sound preference. That´s one reason why I chose Diezel. Peter is just the nicest guy on the planet. 
Too bad that the Columbus would be another 400 Euros...that´s gotta wait for a while.


----------



## loktide (Jun 21, 2007)

a Custom Herbert customized by Peter himself.... wow.... man, wow...
you must have some serious budget going on. Just don't forget: tone is in the fingers!



grüße aus -ebenfalls- deutschland


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

loktide said:


> a Custom Herbert customized by Peter himself.... wow.... man, wow...
> you must have some serious budget going on. Just don't forget: tone is in the fingers!
> 
> 
> ...



um...I actually didn´t have to pay the list price, cuz I got an artist deal
(check Diezel user list, Perfect Symmetry) and I´m gonna use the Herbert in the studio and for all my upcoming live shows. And believe me...I know that tone is in the fingers. The Herbert doesn´t give you much room for error anyway.
On our last demo production I used a Triple Recto and a Diezel Einstein, which was nice but still not the sound I was looking for and for the last couple of months I´ve been using a Line 6 Vetta for all the live shows. It´s an ok amp in my opinion, but you just can´t replace or rebuild the feel of a real tube-amp. Besides, it takes hours and hours to get a decent sound out of the Vetta. You´ll get there eventually but it´ll take a lot of patience and nerves. 



loktide said:


> you must have some serious budget going on.



...took me long enough to get that kind of money


----------



## loktide (Jun 21, 2007)

well, that's cool guitarholic. I didn't intend to tease you with the "tone is in the fingers", in case you interpreted it that way... I'm sure you can play.

are you planning to sell the vetta, btw!?


----------



## Regor (Jun 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> I've played a TriAmp, Roger - a buddy of mine from college owns one, unless he's sold it since last we talked. It may have six preamp modes, dude, but it doesn't sound anything like either a 5150 OR a Recto, which was sort of my point.



I think 3A sounds pretty Mesa myself.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

loktide said:


> well, that's cool guitarholic. I didn't intend to tease you with the "tone is in the fingers", in case you interpreted it that way... I'm sure you can play.
> 
> are you planning to sell the vetta, btw!?



He's gonna send it to me.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 21, 2007)

loktide said:


> well, that's cool guitarholic. I didn't intend to tease you with the "tone is in the fingers", in case you interpreted it that way... I'm sure you can play.
> 
> are you planning to sell the vetta, btw!?



Yes, I want to sell my Vetta (including the FBV shortboard). It´s a Vetta I with the Vetta II software. If you´re interested just write a pm.



rg7420user said:


> He's gonna send it to me.



u wish, hahaha.



loktide said:


> well, that's cool guitarholic. I didn't intend to tease you with the "tone is in the fingers", in case you interpreted it that way... I'm sure you can play.



haha, no no. Don´t u worry. I´m not that sensitive.


----------



## Drew (Jun 21, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


> 1. Customized (by Peter Diezel) Diezel Herbert (my new amp...after long consideration and testing other amps).
> This post really got me into thinking. So I had a nice long chat with Peter Stapfer and Peter Diezel: "Yep, I've sat and A/B'd the Herbert and the VH4 with J (Diezel UK rep) and for faster more thrashy playing, the VH4 works much better. The Herbert is a monster on more simple Nu-Metally style playing, but doesn't seem to have the clarity for faster playing that the VH4 has."
> That´s why I´m getting my Herbert customized. Just different tubes and a little tweaking (don´t ask what Peter is doing, I got no clue...).



That should sound fucking amazing.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 21, 2007)

Regor said:


> I think 3A sounds pretty Mesa myself.



Maybe a Stiletto. Not a Recto.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> That should sound fucking amazing.



Yeah, nothing like manufacturer's mods for making something sound good. After all, if anyone should know the amp...


----------



## noodles (Jun 21, 2007)

I've heard that about Peter Diezel. If you don't like the amp, he'll mod it for you, supposedly for the price if shipping (if you are the original owner). I've been told by several people that I don't like the Diezels I've played because they are not customized to suit my playing style.


----------

